# Recommendations for P99 aftermarket sights.



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Time for me to change the factory sights. I'm interested in fiber optics. Anyone have recommendations on brands names? Matching heights for front and rear? Any needs for gunsmith to change them or can it be done by yourself?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are only 2 options for fiber optics on the P99.

Walther makes a set of red fiber optics - I think Hal bought a set - U can ask him about them. And, Hi Viz makes ONLY a front fiber optic sight - No rear.

U can buy the red FO sights on ebay - they seem to always have a new set there - as well as the front Hi Viz sight.

If I remember correctly, Hal didn't like the FO sights as much as he thought he would.

If I were gonna get night sights, I'd probably buy Meprolights. But, even though the standard sights are just pop in - I have seen some people claim that they occassionally have to do a little filing to make the mepros fit.

I personally like the stock sights. I shoot at a darker indoor range. And, anything else but white dots are harder for me to see.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks. Once again, if you don't own a Glock, you are very limited to choices of updated aftermarket parts of any kind. :smt022 Oh, we unfortunate few who do not care for the Glock. Why...why...why?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, I wish there were more options for the P99.

There are flashlights and aftermarket sights for the P99 - unfortunately, there are generally just 1 or 2.

On ebay, U can buy an ugly magwell and some ort of thumb altering grip attachment - but neither look very good.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

You know what I don't understand? If Walther, Sig, Beretta or whom ever wants to compete with Glock, why in the world don't these gun manufactures offer more upgrade accessories. Of those mentioned, Walther is the classic example. Very little advertising in America. Two choices for sight changes. WOW! I'm not aware of any city, state, county or federal agency that even carries a Walther. I know they are popular in Europe with LE, but the American market is lacking. I'll bet many P99's could outshoot any of those guns I mentioned. Yet, the name Walther will probably never catch the attention of the American gun buying public. Whoever handles Glock promotions, sure is earning his money. Maybe Walther doesn't have an ad agency in the states. Too bad, because the P99 in particular is a fine piece of engineering. The sleeper of stock auto's. If anyone from Walther sales and marketing reads this, remember at your next staff meeting, present this idea: advertise, advertise, advertise. You have a quality product to sell. I know...it'll never happen.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have complained about the very same thing on the Walther board. Walther isn't too worried about the American market. Some SW99s (the clone of the Walther) are used at a handfull of police depts around the US, but thats about it.

I believe an airgun company owns Walther in Germany, and their priority doesn't seem to be on the firearm aspect of their company anymore.

Walther should offer a free range day like Beretta did with the 90-Two model that came out in the beginning of the summer. They should do more ads. Try some movie tie ins (hell, they could have come up w/ a tie-in for both Underworld movies).


----------

